# Qatar Airways Refunds on Cancelled Flights in UAE



## Peripatetic50 (Jun 21, 2015)

We booked flights on Qatar Airways this summer but due to the ban, all ticket offices for the airline were shut down in Dubai and our flight was cancelled. We've tried various routes to request a refund to no avail. Does anyone have any experience with this and recommendations to resolve the issue? Thank you.

PS


----------



## falcon01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Call their contact centre via the UAE number - 02621-0007. You can also apply for refund thru their website. Out of the 3 tickets for relatives, Got the first one done quick, second one had to call them again after a month. The 3rd one after 3 months they claimed that they cannot find the original claim and new one raised.. They said they are swamped. 

Note, they are all booked directly with Qatar and not travel agents or 3rd parties. 









Peripatetic50 said:


> We booked flights on Qatar Airways this summer but due to the ban, all ticket offices for the airline were shut down in Dubai and our flight was cancelled. We've tried various routes to request a refund to no avail. Does anyone have any experience with this and recommendations to resolve the issue? Thank you.
> 
> PS


----------

